# Intermediate Fundamentals Kayak Class



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

Colorado Whitewater introduces a brand-new kayak class: *INTERMEDIATE FUNDAMENTALS* 
A fast-paced boot camp to take your kayaking to the next level!

This 4-week kayak class will improve your bracing, roll, strokes, and overall ability so you'll rock the river this summer. You'll come away from the class exhausted and having made great progress. 

Sign up today! 
Colorado Whitewater - Intermediate Fundamentals Class


----------

